# Help with Burnout Bling



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I am having difficulty getting rhinestones on burnouts without leaving a shiny boundry on shirt from the heat press. I've tried the heat press at 325-350 and unless I press for 12 seconds, the rhinestones don't adhere. The shirts are already shiny at 9 seconds but the stones don't stick. Can't remove the mark with laundry or steam. Most evident on the black burnouts. Advise? Help?
I am using a teflon pillow in between the shirt layers and teflon sheet on top before I press.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

On the burnouts I have done, I use kraft paper or just regular copy paper between and on top of the shirt/design and never had a problem with shine. Maybe too much pressure?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I know what your talking about.I get a heat press marks on red t shirts. when this happens to me I usually will just press the whole shirt so it is the same color.I havent worked with burn out shirts,dont think id want to.lol.


----------



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

irish said:


> On the burnouts I have done, I use kraft paper or just regular copy paper between and on top of the shirt/design and never had a problem with shine. Maybe too much pressure?


Pressure currently registers 6-7, too much?
I'll try that. Thanks for the input.


----------



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

Leg cramps said:


> I know what your talking about.I get a heat press marks on red t shirts. when this happens to me I usually will just press the whole shirt so it is the same color.I havent worked with burn out shirts,dont think id want to.lol.


When I get marks on red shirts, a quick steam will get those marks out. It just doesn't get the shiny out on the burnouts.


----------



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

You're a GENIOUS!!! It WAS pressure. Had great success this week with less. Thanks so much!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use a silicone sheet instead of Teflon or craft paper because the cushion prevents that shiny mark on any shirt. It also prevents the deep line on hats using my cap press. I still use firm pressure... From 7-9.


----------



## BeDazzle (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. Where do I get a silicon sheet? I didn't see it on the Stahl's website. Do you use a teflon pillow inside the shirt as well?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

No, I don't use a Teflon pillow. If I'm pressing a very thin shirt like burnout, I just use a Teflon sheet. 

You can just google silicone rhinestone cover sheet.


----------

